# show us your track time



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

yeh... i know..... im not a moderator or anything.... prolly not even in the right category....but whatever... i just wanted to check out how fast some of you got your spec vs up to..... post em up


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

01 SE with a WAI and short shifter - 15.84
01 SE with a WAI, short shifter, adv timing, motor mounts, and bad weather - 15.77

those were both on the stock tires


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

i really need to go race and get some times when the weather gets better


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

yeh....when i timed my vibrant blue spec v i gotta 15.6 with a r/t of .6.... and it was 85 degrees.......... AT NIGHT!....... fuckin texas


----------



## phx92se-r (Jan 19, 2003)

My best time was a 16.0 with a header and a WAI which really sucks I think I should be in the mid 15's or someting . I think my bad tires played a big part too and the 96 degree weather. My car is a 92 se-r, any suggestions are welcome


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

1/8

60' 2.25
330 6.23
mph 57.36
1/8 9.500 
mph 74.91


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

My best time to date is 14.1 @ 100.XX MPH. It was very hot out when this run was made (over 90 degrees).
Well here are my mods: 
Engine: 
Custom Ghetto Cold air intake 
AEBS 4-1 header 
Custom 2.25 exhaust with a "FREE" tunable muffler 
Magnecor wires 
Stillen Fuel Pressure Riser 
Advanced timing 
ACT clutch and Stock Flywheel 
Nitrous Express Kit








Exterior: 
Shaved moldings/bumper lights 
Vogue Silver paint job 
B14 rims with Hankook Ventus 195/45 R15 tires (Nitto DR @ the track) 
626 lip 
Painted taillights 
Cut Stock Springs on Stock Struts 
















Interior: 
Momo Race Steering wheel 
2002 Sentra SE-R specV shift_knob 
Eclipse head unit 
GUTTED OUT Interior 
Well, the car has been fun to build. It has cost me to date $3,000. and that includes the parts, paint job & the car itself. I hope to break into the 13s. 
Late


----------



## wheelzse-r (Sep 18, 2003)

TRUSE-R nice ride. 

My b14 has ran a 9.043 which translates into high to mid 13s.
Here are some of the modes:
Engine
reactive air intake (cheap)
unbolted cat-back exhaust
NX 75 shot
step colder NGK plugs 
Timing at 13 degrees
A/C compressor and hoses taken off
Interior:
totally stripped
only thing left is my set and the dash
i even toke the time to remove the carpet
and the insulation
Exterior:
Bone stock not even smoked windows
Exept the bfg g-force drag radials on 14" silver steel wheels


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

15.0 flat due to crap tires, and no motor mounts. my launches blow with the stock tires..... well a mixture of that and not knowing how to drive actually....


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

if you want to see any of my races I have them as shared files on AIM... I'm usually online whether I'm away or whatever.... add me to your buddy list (descortboy) and right mouse click my name and go to get file.... anything that starts with "myspec" is one of my races (pretty self explainatory) @ PIR in Portland, OR.... I also have a few other videos of other cars.... check em out if you want.


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

NEW UPDATED times for my SE-R:
------------------------1st run--------2nd run 
Reaction:--------------.600-----------.578
60ft:-------------------2.333---------2.326
330ft:-----------------6.127---------6.134
ET @ 594ft-----------8.546---------8.555
1/8 ET----------------9.102---------9.111
1/8 MPH--------------80.93---------80.83
1/4 ET----------------13.831-------13.755
1/4 MPH-------------104.62--------105.95

Happy with these times, but not quite satisfied.....

Late,
KEN


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

::UPDATE:: you don't have to DL the races from me on AIM anymore, you can get them @

http://cornut.us/myspecv-vs-civicsi.mov.avi

http://cornut.us/myspecv-vs-integra.mov.avi

http://cornut.us/myspecv-vs-civichb.mov.avi


they sometimes take a little bit to load, please be patient


----------



## tilleys99 (Oct 21, 2003)

My B13 did a 12.84 @ 107.3 with

bluebird turbo setup with 370cc inj.
4 puck competition clutch
2.5 downpipe and back
zex plugs
m/t drag slicks


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Nissan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

TRUSE-R said:


> NEW UPDATED times for my SE-R:
> ------------------------1st run--------2nd run
> Reaction:--------------.600-----------.578
> 60ft:-------------------2.333---------2.326
> ...


Cool. What shot are you running?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

my car ran a best of [email protected] 64 in the 1/8 before the header.
my f150 ran a [email protected] last thursday and is bone stock. 6300lb truck is faster than my car *sigh*


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

60' 2.23
1/8 9.53
mph 73.7
1/4 14.85
mph 92


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

R/T 1.017
60' 2.653
330' 7.161
1/8 10.929
MPH 64.586

All i have for mods at the time of the race was a HotShot CAI and an Unorthodox Racing Underdrive pulley. I was also racing with 17" enkei rims. (note: did not plan to race that night), plus it was my first time at the track. I now know to take off at the 3rd light instead of waiting for the green.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

*97 Nissan Maxima SE "all motor"*

97 Nissan Maxima SE "all motor"

Location: Belle Rose,LA ( No Problem Raceway )
Date: 02/18/04 
Best Time: 14.16 @ 97.40 mph


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

Teknokid said:


> Unorthodox Racing Underdrive pulleyQUOTE]
> 
> what exacally does this do to help your car? how much does it cost and do they make them for my car?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

707Spec-V said:


> what exacally does this do to help your car? how much does it cost and do they make them for my car?



revs quicker and puts more power to the ground by taking weight off the crank.

about $200, depending on applications

search in your forum. i have no idea


----------

